# Log Cabin quilting done!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

But I still have to bind it! I've got 3 weeks!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Absolute perfection!! Log cabins and 9 patches have got to be my faves and this is why....so many choices with such a simple block. FANTASTIC job!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow!!! That is just amazing!!! I have made a few quilts but use the yarn tie method. I have not attempted something like this yet. I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh my...I think I am in love with a quilt!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is just so pretty. You do great work


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW.

Everything is amazing! The color selection, the stitching and the quilting! 

Just when I don't think you can do a prettier quilt you come up with another one! Well done!:thumb:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I can't wait to give this one to my folks!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

As usual CJ......Magnificent!!
They will be over the moon, with this one!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful as always, CJ. your parents will be thrilled. The log cabin is my favorite block, I think. I live in a log home so that seems appropriate!

Have fun with your binding.

CS


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome! I love the quilt stitch design!

digApony


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

digApony said:


> Awesome! I love the quilt stitch design!
> 
> digApony


That's what I was thinking. I mean yeah, the piecing is lovely too, but I LOVE the quilting.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! The quilting was really fun to do on this. Every log cabin I see is always done the same way, feathers in the light sections, continuous curves in the dark. I saw this panto and knew it was the one! Even though the flowers are actually clematis, I bet everyone will think they are poinsetta's, which was the intent. The lighting blew out the thread color, it's actually a deep burnished gold.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Breathtaking!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

CJ said:


> the flowers are actually clematis, I bet everyone will think they are poinsetta's


You're right.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

CJ said:


> I bet everyone will think they are poinsetta's, which was the intent.


They do like poinsettas and it has a very nice overall effect on the log cabin piecing and with the colors.

It looks to me that it could easily be a year round quilt and a Christmas quilt.

That's perfect! I would hate to fold that beauty and put it in the closet for 11 months out of the year!

digApony


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I have to say I've never been a fan of the log cabin pattern, but I think you've changed my mind, lol. As usual, CJ, it's just gorgeous! I know you put tons of work into each piece you do, but it's totally clear that you have a natural gift for it as well. Just...wow!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Callie, that's funny you mention that. I've never been a fan of log cabin quilts either... maybe that's why I've never made one before! But not only was this FUN to do, I really liked it when it was done, and I can't wait to make another one!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh my! That is so pretty. I've always loved the log cabin block. Because you can do so many different things with it. Very nice job. I love the quilting. Wish I had one of those machines to do that.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, I am aspiring to become as good a quilter as you. Your work is wonderful! Thanks so much for showing the designs you use for the quilting and how it looks close up when completed. I am learning a lot just by looking at your photos! 
One of these days I may have to start pestering DH to sell my mid arm and get me a long arm set up too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!

As for close up photos, I have a huge folder of pictures labeled "Inspiriation". In it, every time I run across quilting that I really like online, I copy the picture to my folder, so I can go back and look at them, I find they very helpful, even if I don't do custom quilting!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That's Beautiful, I really like the stich pattern!


----------

